# Dog lost during transport in torrington ct



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

PLEASE CROSS - POST

TORRINGTON, CT

_____________________________________________________________________________________
This boy is sweet, neutered, fully vetted and needs your help please!

He is micro-chipped. He slipped out of his collar!

Please contact:

TERESA - 423-341-3991 or
Holly - 860-916-3304

"Winter" lost in Torrington, CT - Wal-Mart parking lot today (9/5)

All, please see URGENT request below for lost dog "Winter"...he was lost
today in Torrington, Ct at Walmart today --- contacts below:

Please forward this to all your contacts.
>> Please cross-post and if you can help Shana, please do!!!!!!!
>> Thanks,
>> TERESA
>> 423-341-3991

> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "lady4labs" <[email protected]>
> To: <[email protected]>
> Sent: Saturday, September 05, 2009 4:22 PM
> Subject: [mg-l4r-petfinder-contacts] Winter lost in Torrington,Ct parking
> lot on Transport today
>
>> Please let all your contacts know that Winter a Aussie/Lab mix went up on
>> Kyle's transport today. The adopters took him to Wal-mart in Torrington.
>> He escaped from them and he is running loose in between Wal-Mart and a
>> nearby subdivision.
>> I am attaching a picture of him. Shana Lapointe and Holly are out looking
>> for him. He is micro-chipped.

Please forward this to all your contacts.
>> Please cross-post and if you can help Shana, please do!!!!!!!
>> Thanks,
>> TERESA
>> 423-341-3991




-- 
Lisa Makas | Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue
visit us @ www.sunshinegoldenrescue.com 
"making the world a brighter place one great dog at a time"


__._,_.___
*Attachment(s) from lisa makas *
*3 of 3 Photo(s)* 

Winter4.JPG​

Winter2.JPG​

Winter1.JPG​


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

bumping this up so someone can help
This made me think about the one time I helped with a transport and was surprised that no arrangements were made for the transport dog's "confinement" during the trip. I happened to have a cat carrier, and this was a puppy, so I put the puppy into the carrier (nor was there was a leash, food, water dish, nothing came along with the puppy--which really puzzled me. I had to give the next transport person the water dish I had brought in my car so she had a way to give the puppy water for her leg of the trip)


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

The last transport I met, I was appalled to find out that SGRR was the only rescue that sent a representative to the meet the adopters, dogs and the transports we use. I watched the same dog slip his leash twice in 5 minutes time, ( the adopters had no clue of the size of the dog and brought this oversized leash and collar that would have been huge on a Golden. Twice the driver and the people who were left chased and caught this poor dog, I took the leash from the couple and made a slip leash for them to use on the dog using the leash they brought. It would have been funny if the possibility of tragedy wasn't so close... I often wonder about that couple and the poor dog... No idea who the rescue was and didnt want to know....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope they catch him soon.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Shoot! I hope they find him! 

I've been on a few transport greets and I always bring two different collars and an extra leash. The dogs can be so unpredictable when getting off the transport. Poor things...have usually been through so much at that point and can be huge flight risks.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Exactly I bring extra water, waterbowls, leashes, and treats... you just never know these poor dogs have no idea. they just had the longest ride of their lives with a bunch of dogs, and get to go off with strange people. It's a wonder more dogs don't bolt during transports.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Any news on this dog? Still missing?


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

As far as we know Winter is still missing. we got a report from someone who was present, who said the dog slipped the collar, and took off for the heavily wooded area at the back of Walmart/Petco parking lot.

_latest update:_

_No. The woman who sent me the email let me know that he WAS spotted - so they believe he IS still in that area. Apparently when he saw the adopter he ran again. I guess he was really spooked. Poor guy. : ( _
_I bet if someone were to leave some food out or something he may end up sticking around the same place. _

_food or a live trap would do it..._


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Was this one ever seen again?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

bump........


----------

